# non ci siamo capiti....inneres auge



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvEbyhfuKkU


ma quanto è grande battiato?


----------



## Anna A (25 Novembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvEbyhfuKkU
> 
> 
> ma quanto è grande battiato?


grande..


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2009)

... e' bravo anche come pittore:

http://www.battiato.it/dipinti/galleria.htm


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' bravo anche come pittore:
> 
> http://www.battiato.it/dipinti/galleria.htm


 ma bentornata!
sì...Süphan Barzani è il suo pseudonimo


----------



## Anna A (25 Novembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' bravo anche come pittore:
> 
> http://www.battiato.it/dipinti/galleria.htm


Marìììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììì
sei tornataaaaaaaaa
tu non sai quanto mi fai felice..:sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2:


----------



## Anna A (25 Novembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma bentornata!
> sì...Süphan Barzani è il suo pseudonimo


ah bè che fosse anche pittore proprio lo ignoravo..


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma bentornata!
> sì...Süphan Barzani è il suo pseudonimo


Grazie ... vedo che hanno cambiato il mobilio   le tende  e hanno rinfrescato le pareti :mrgreen:



Anna A ha detto:


> Marìììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììì
> sei tornataaaaaaaaa
> *tu non sai quanto mi fai felice*..:sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2:


Lo so  so anche che sei una delle poche persone ... ... ... 

Un grosso bacio Anna


----------

